# Java Gallery



## Guest (7. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal aus dem Netz ne kleine Gallery organisiert. Das ganze funzt soweit auch wunderbar nur hab ich das Problem, dass das ein oder andere Bild nicht quer sondern hochkant ist. Nun die frage, ob man die Gallery nicht so umschreiben kann, dass das einzelne Bild dann auch hochkant angezeigt wird?

THX

P.S.: Hab hier mal noch den Code


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- Verstecken für ältere Browser --

var i = 1
images = new Array
images[1] = "../bilder/1.gif"
images[2] = "../bilder/2.gif"
images[3] = "../bilder/3.gif"
images[4] = "../bilder/4.gif"
images[5] = "../bilder/5.gif"
images[6] = "../bilder/6.gif"

function gallery(){
if (i == 1){
document.gallery.previous.value=" "}
}
function previmg(){
if (i != 1) {
i --
document.img.src = images[i]
document.gallery.next.value = "Nächstes >"}
if (i == 1) {
document.gallery.previous.value=" "}

}

function nextimg(){
if (i != 6) {
i ++
document.gallery.previous.value="< Vorheriges"
image = images[i]
document.img.src = image}
if (i ==6){
document.gallery.next.value=" ";}
}

function pickrand(){
var imagenumber = 6 ;
var randomnumber = Math.random() ;
var rand1 = Math.round( (imagenumber-1) * randomnumber) + 1;
var randimage = images[rand1]
document.img.src = randimage
i = rand1
if (i == 1){
document.gallery.previous.value=" ";}
else {
document.gallery.previous.value="< Vorheriges";}
if (i == 6){
document.gallery.next.value=" ";}
else {
document.gallery.next.value="Nächstes >";}
}

function firstimg(){
i = 1
document.img.src = images[i];
document.gallery.previous.value=" ";
document.gallery.next.value="Nächstes >"
}
function lastimg(){
i = 6
document.img.src = images[i];
document.gallery.next.value=" "
document.gallery.previous.value="< Vorheriges"
}
// -- Ende verstecken -->
</script>

</head>

<body onload="gallery();" bgcolor="#BCCADB">
<h1>Bildergalerien</h1>

[img]../bilder/1.gif[/img] 
<form name="gallery">
<input type=button value="< Vorheriges" name="previous" onClick="previmg();">
<input type=button value="|<< Erstes" name="first" onClick="firstimg();">
<input type=button value="? Zufall ?" name="random" onClick="pickrand();">
<input type=button value="Letztes >>|" name="last" onClick="lastimg();">
<input type=button value="Nächstes >" name="next" onClick="nextimg();">
</form>



&</p>
<table width="337" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="10">
<tr>
<td width="107">1. Erg&nzung</td>
<td width="230">[url="../download/galerie.txt"][img]../bilder/download.jpg[/img][/url]</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="107">2. Erg&nzung</td>
<td width="230">[url="../download/galerie-1.txt"][img]../bilder/download.jpg[/img][/url]</td>
</tr>
</table>


[url="../index.htm"]zur&ck[/url] </p>
</body>
</html>
```


_Editiert von L-ectron-X am 12.03.2006 um 10:58
Code-Tags eingefügt.
BTW: Nicht mal der Admin war dazu in der Lage..._ :?


----------



## bummerland (7. Mrz 2006)

Java != JavaScript!


----------



## Dante (7. Mrz 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach ist weder HTML noch CSS in der Lage ein Bild zu drehen, somit wird auch Javascript hier Probleme haben. Sowas löst man auch nicht mittels einer Webseite sondern mit einer Bildbearbeitung.


----------



## Dukel (8. Mrz 2006)

So eine Gallerie sollte man eh nicht per Java Script machen.
Wenn jemand JS deaktiviert hat kann man die Gallerie nicht anschauen.

Lieber mit einer Serverseitigen Sprache.
Bei Interresse kann ich meine eigene Php Gallerie mal zumailen.
Da muss man dann auch nicht alle Bildnamen eingeben.
Und evtl. kann mans so erweitern, das bestimmte Bilder gedreht werden.


----------



## Student (12. Mrz 2006)

Viel Spaß beim Basteln.
:arrow: http://de2.php.net/manual/en/function.imagerotate.php


----------

